# L-Citrulline



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

anyone ever try this supplement?Chrio says it helps with circulation. I get very cold feet and fingers


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

I work at a health food/supplement store and while I've never used L-Citrulline for circulation, I'd recommend using cayenne. One of the owners of the store is an AVID skier and this time of the year he starts taking cayenne capsules to increase his circulation to help keep his hands and feet warm. You can find cayenne in any supplement store and you can even find it in a "cool" version to keep it from upsetting your stomach, if that is a problem for you.


----------

